# Revenant... review.



## iamwhatiseem

Overall... very good. A bit long, some of the scenes would have been better cut down I would think...I never like to be reminded I am watching a movie when watching a movie...and when scenes go on for too long that is what happens.
 The acting from just about every actor was magnificent. 
Cinematography was best of the year IMO...lighting...angles...scenery all beautiful.
Highly recommend anyone seeing it.


----------



## gipper

Agreed on the cinematography, but not the movie.  It was slow, boring, and long.  Decrapio said about a dozen words the whole movie (a bit of an exaggeration).  The numerous scenes of his facial expressions, were more than I could stomach.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

gipper said:


> Agreed on the cinematography, but not the movie.  It was slow, boring, and long.  Decrapio said about a dozen words the whole movie (a bit of an exaggeration).  The numerous scenes of his facial expressions, were more than I could stomach.



Thats hilarious..I have always called him Decrappio also!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Tom Hardy is really making his mark the past couple years.
I loved the movie Lawless.


----------



## Hugo Furst

I was rooting for the bear


----------



## Iceweasel

It was a good flick, leonardo got a bit a carried away with the voice, too hard to understand. The bear scene was awesome, story line a bit thin.


----------



## Igrok_

film is about nothing to see. No plot, no thrill


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> It was a good flick, leonardo got a bit a carried away with the voice, too hard to understand. The bear scene was awesome, story line a bit thin.



I don't think so much the storyline was too thin...as it was too stretched out _making it thin_.
There is a good story here...I think if you took a good 30 minutes of unnecessary footage out - it would have been a better film.
Which is a lot like other DeCrappio films. WHat is it with this kid and marathon films?


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good flick, leonardo got a bit a carried away with the voice, too hard to understand. The bear scene was awesome, story line a bit thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so much the storyline was too thin...as it was too stretched out _making it thin_.
> There is a good story here...I think if you took a good 30 minutes of unnecessary footage out - it would have been a better film.
> Which is a lot like other DeCrappio films. WHat is it with this kid and marathon films?
Click to expand...

There wasn't much of a story but it's supposed to be based on a true event. But that's never stopped Hollywood before. Most block buster movies don't want to complicate the film with great writing.


----------



## PoliticalChic

gipper said:


> Agreed on the cinematography, but not the movie.  It was slow, boring, and long.  Decrapio said about a dozen words the whole movie (a bit of an exaggeration).  The numerous scenes of his facial expressions, were more than I could stomach.




I noted some dozen historical errors in the film...and found it as you did.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

We just watched it tonight and thought it was excellent. For those who care, the animal action was all computer generated but the conditions were real and apparently utterly miserable. 

Interestingly, it was to be shot in Canada but they had a warm spell and they had to move to Argentina! for the snow. 

DeCaprio was very good, especially since he was unable to talk due to injuries. Much of his character had to be conveyed by his face. He nailed it.

He's vegetarian but he did eat real liver and real fish because he didn't want to "call it in" - not his words but apparently his ethic. They also made it quite accurate, historically. 

All the way through - all I could think was that I would not have survived a tenth of what his character did. 

The book is also excellent although the movie is only partially based on it.


----------



## Abishai100

*Into the Woods: Forest Frigid*

It must have been the influence/impact of Thoreau's _Walden_ that brought attention to post-Industrialization angst-related 'forest consciousness.'  Such was the inspiration perhaps for Earth terrain/forest adventure films such as _Pathfinder_ and _Jeremiah Johnson_.

I think _The Revenant_ does a nice job in presenting the visual mysticism surrounding the trekking involved with the American frontier, and the storyboarding lends itself nicely to bold character interpretations which gives Leo DiCaprio and Tom Hardy, two talented actors, a chance to showcase their self-presentation skills.

While some of the action seems a bit overly elegiac, I think this film is a nice achievement for the director and DiCaprio (who finally won his first Oscar), and it stirs up new interest for forest/terrain fantasy/adventure films.

By the way, has anyone seen the new film _The Forest_ (about strange perspectives in a spooky forest in Japan where people go to commit suicide)?


*The Forest (Film)*


----------



## TNHarley

I was just about to make a threa don this! lol
I thought the movie was awesome. The lack of cutting away the scenes was a plus IMO. The director is one badass SOB.
This and dead pool are the two best movies I have seen so far this year.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TNHarley said:


> I was just about to make a threa don this! lol
> I thought the movie was awesome. The lack of cutting away the scenes was a plus IMO. The director is one badass SOB.
> This and dead pool are the two best movies I have seen so far this year.



Dead Pool was hilarious...loved it. It has sooo many one liners you can watch again and laugh at ones you didn't catch the time before!


----------



## TNHarley

iamwhatiseem said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to make a threa don this! lol
> I thought the movie was awesome. The lack of cutting away the scenes was a plus IMO. The director is one badass SOB.
> This and dead pool are the two best movies I have seen so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Pool was hilarious...loved it. It has sooo many one liners you can watch again and laugh at ones you didn't catch the time before!
Click to expand...

 My wife and I went to Gatlinburg shortly after watching that movie in theaters. One of her facebook friends posted the bootleg version after we arrived to the mtns and she watched it again lol. I will watch it again when it comes out on dvd.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TNHarley said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to make a threa don this! lol
> I thought the movie was awesome. The lack of cutting away the scenes was a plus IMO. The director is one badass SOB.
> This and dead pool are the two best movies I have seen so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Pool was hilarious...loved it. It has sooo many one liners you can watch again and laugh at ones you didn't catch the time before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I went to Gatlinburg shortly after watching that movie in theaters. One of her facebook friends posted the bootleg version after we arrived to the mtns and she watched it again lol. I will watch it again when it comes out on dvd.
Click to expand...


VUDU has it streaming


----------



## TNHarley

iamwhatiseem said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to make a threa don this! lol
> I thought the movie was awesome. The lack of cutting away the scenes was a plus IMO. The director is one badass SOB.
> This and dead pool are the two best movies I have seen so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Pool was hilarious...loved it. It has sooo many one liners you can watch again and laugh at ones you didn't catch the time before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I went to Gatlinburg shortly after watching that movie in theaters. One of her facebook friends posted the bootleg version after we arrived to the mtns and she watched it again lol. I will watch it again when it comes out on dvd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VUDU has it streaming
Click to expand...

 never heard of that one. There are so many now lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TNHarley said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to make a threa don this! lol
> I thought the movie was awesome. The lack of cutting away the scenes was a plus IMO. The director is one badass SOB.
> This and dead pool are the two best movies I have seen so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Pool was hilarious...loved it. It has sooo many one liners you can watch again and laugh at ones you didn't catch the time before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife and I went to Gatlinburg shortly after watching that movie in theaters. One of her facebook friends posted the bootleg version after we arrived to the mtns and she watched it again lol. I will watch it again when it comes out on dvd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VUDU has it streaming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never heard of that one. There are so many now lol
Click to expand...


VUDU is waaay better than DVD, movies come out before DVD in full 1080p. Most movies are $4.99 (new ones)


----------



## Abishai100

*The Classic Djinn*

I like the 'classical look' of this film, which is somewhat of a departure for the director of _Babel_.

You just don't get movies that look like _The Revenant_ these days.  Even Leo doesn't necessarily make such movies --- case-in-point the avant-garde Tarantino western _Django Unchained_.

When I go to see a movie, I want the 'deliberate dreamscape.'  Bollywood and Hollywood used to make movies like that all the time, in the heyday of screen-happy actors such as Dilip Kumar and Johnny Depp.


----------



## sealybobo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Overall... very good. A bit long, some of the scenes would have been better cut down I would think...I never like to be reminded I am watching a movie when watching a movie...and when scenes go on for too long that is what happens.
> The acting from just about every actor was magnificent.
> Cinematography was best of the year IMO...lighting...angles...scenery all beautiful.
> Highly recommend anyone seeing it.


Ever see Jeremiah Johnson?


----------



## MikeK

Briefly stated, it is entertaining.  A bit too long, weak in the plot department, imposingly overdone in places and stretches credibility almost to the level of a _Superman_ flick.  But I like outdoor adventure films and this one is well worth watching.


----------



## MikeK

iamwhatiseem said:


> Tom Hardy is really making his mark the past couple years.
> I loved the movie Lawless.


Tom Hardy was excellent in _The Drop_ and he was very good in _44 Children._  He has a certain Brando quality.


----------



## MikeK

PoliticalChic said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on the cinematography, but not the movie.  It was slow, boring, and long.  Decrapio said about a dozen words the whole movie (a bit of an exaggeration).  The numerous scenes of his facial expressions, were more than I could stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noted some dozen historical errors in the film...and found it as you did.
Click to expand...

In terms of technical accuracy this movie would be disappointingly overdone to an historian and a general medical practicioner.


----------



## hjmick

Damn shame they didn't stick to the historical facts of the incident and Glass' background. Still would have been a tale worth telling.


----------



## MikeK

Luddly Neddite said:


> We just watched it tonight and thought it was excellent. For those who care, the animal action was all computer generated but the conditions were real and apparently utterly miserable.


I was wondering how they managed the bear attack scene.  I was not aware computer gimmickry has reached that level of sophistication.



> Interestingly, it was to be shot in Canada but they had a warm spell and they had to move to Argentina! for the snow.


I'm glad I didn't know that before watching the movie.  Because I am partial to the historical mystique of the Northwest Territory and knowing it was filmed in Argentina would have been disappointing.



> DeCaprio was very good, especially since he was unable to talk due to injuries. Much of his character had to be conveyed by his face. He nailed it.


I like DeCaprio.  He's a good actor.



> He's vegetarian but he did eat real liver and real fish because he didn't want to "call it in" - not his words but apparently his ethic. They also made it quite accurate, historically.


You mean they could fake the bear attack but not that raw fish scene?  He actually ate a living fish?  Now _that_ is extreme Stanislovskian method.



> All the way through - all I could think was that I would not have survived a tenth of what his character did.


I don't think any living creature could.  Much too much consecutive trauma and prolonged exposure.



> The book is also excellent although the movie is only partially based on it.


I've only read one book on this theme.  It was _The Last Hunt_ and it was back in the mid-50s.  They made a movie with that name and it was a total disappointment.  Nothing at all like the book.

The best movies on this theme I've seen are, _A Man Called Horse_ and _Jeremiah Johnson._  It's a good theme, so if they keep trying they might hit all the right notes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Movie "looked" nice but after the opening I found it to be a snoozfest


----------



## MikeK

Abishai100 said:


> *Into the Woods: Forest Frigid*
> 
> It must have been the influence/impact of Thoreau's _Walden_ that brought attention to post-Industrialization angst-related 'forest consciousness.'  Such was the inspiration perhaps for Earth terrain/forest adventure films such as _Pathfinder_ and _Jeremiah Johnson_.
> 
> I think _The Revenant_ does a nice job in presenting the visual mysticism surrounding the trekking involved with the American frontier, and the storyboarding lends itself nicely to bold character interpretations which gives Leo DiCaprio and Tom Hardy, two talented actors, a chance to showcase their self-presentation skills.
> 
> While some of the action seems a bit overly elegiac, I think this film is a nice achievement for the director and DiCaprio (who finally won his first Oscar), and it stirs up new interest for forest/terrain fantasy/adventure films.
> 
> By the way, has anyone seen the new film _The Forest_ (about strange perspectives in a spooky forest in Japan where people go to commit suicide)?


I haven't seen _The Forest_ because the brief informational clip I read made it seem like something I won't be interested in.  But I'll watch it when it comes around now.  

Thanks for the interesting review.


----------

